# LTX 1040 Drive Belt



## WillD7545

Looking through the forum, looks like the 1040 is pretty popular or has lots of issues.  Anyways, my wife acquired a LTX 1040 that was flooded last year in the "Great Flood" that hit the Baton Rouge area. So I repaired all the electrical connections that fried and got the engine running, then moved onto replacing belts and such. The sticker and websites call for a 954-0467, but when I got the replacement belt in it seemed a little long and when I tried to drive the mower it moved like 3 feet then stopped. I did a little digging on CC's website and the parts manual for a 1040 with the "CVT Transmission" calls for a 954-04267. Which is the right belt for a 1040 with the variable speed pulley? Could it be that the rotary belt I got is just manufactured wrong?

Thanks,
Will


----------



## HarveyW

Hi Will,

Go to partstree.com and click on the Cub Cadet icon. Enter 'Cub Cadet LTX 1040' as your model number and choose which machine you have. Click on 'drive system'

The correct Cub Cadet part number for your belt is *954-0467A* . Check it out.

That belt will fit loosely when installed, because you have a centrifugal pulley one on the engine. The belt is slack with the engine off or at idle. When you accelerate the engine, the engine pulley will pull inward and apply force to the belt. 

Remove the drive belt and watch the engine pulley as you accelerate the engine. It should close up to engage the belt. Having been under water and given an opportunity to rust, this centrifugal pulley is probably not working right. I think that you are not supposed to oil these pulleys, but I don't know what else to do with them.


----------



## WillD7545

HarveyW said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> Go to partstree.com and click on the Cub Cadet icon. Enter 'Cub Cadet LTX 1040' as your model number and choose which machine you have. Click on 'drive system'
> 
> The correct Cub Cadet part number for your belt is *954-0467A* . Check it out.
> 
> That belt will fit loosely when installed, because you have 2 centrifugal pulleys, one on the engine and one on the transmission. The belt is slack with the engine off or at idle. When you accelerate the engine, the engine pulley will pull inward and apply force to the belt. Once the mower is moving the transmission pulley will react to mower speed and open up to change ratio.
> 
> Remove the drive belt and watch the engine pulley as you accelerate the engine. It should close up to engage the belt. Having been under water and given an opportunity to rust, these centrifugal pulleys are probably not working right. I think that you are not supposed to oil these pulleys, but I don't know what else to do with them.


Thanks, I went to the Tractor Supply and bought a genuine MTD 954-0467, wow is TSC proud of their belts. It works better, but I still had to put the pedal to the floor to even get it to move. I was able to loosen up the variable pulley, it moves freely up and down. I even adjusted the Idler Adjuster Rod to the shortest length, but it only marginally helped. I think I'll try replacing the upper belt next.


----------



## BigT

You may have a sheared pulley key.


----------

